# Axle problem, any one else?



## 2manytoys (Jul 2, 2004)

First off. I am new. so hi. But I have ground controls on my max ( run all the way down. I have started having problems with the axles making noises now. I s any one else having any sort of axle probs with their lowered maxima?


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

If they're clunking it's probably just them wearing out. I had mine replaced about a month ago on my 97.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Part of the problem is that the entire suspension isn't designed to run that low. I highly suggest you jack the car up an inch or two. your mechanic bill will thank you later.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I have heard of _very few_ Maxima.org'ers having axle problems with their Sprint drops. That drop is only 2" so I'd think with coilovers being all the way down (3"?) there would definitely be a problem.


----------



## Marrocco (Jul 5, 2004)

2manytoys said:


> I s any one else having any sort of axle probs with their lowered maxima?


I just bought a used nonlowered 98 Maxima SE from the previous owner. On the test drive I took it by a mechanic for a buyer's check. The axles needed to be replaced.

It sounds like you either got to keep a close eye on the axle grease or the axles tend to go. Easy enough to replace though. 

As a forum noob, howdy everyone .


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Whats the price on a replacement axle mine are clunking when i pull out of first well they do sumtimes but its only in first.....would that be my axle going out i cant really tell what it is


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Mine was I belive $350 including parts and labor, but I know the guy who runs the shop and he gave me a "friendly discount". He also replaced a leaking oil sender line (if thats the right part) and two seals in the tranny that were leaking.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

RB26Maxima said:


> Whats the price on a replacement axle mine are clunking when i pull out of first well they do sumtimes but its only in first.....would that be my axle going out i cant really tell what it is


Buy reconditioned they're 1/5th the price of the Nissan axle, and guaranteed just as good. I paid approx. $100(Cnd) a side, with the return of my old axle. The parts store may charge $100 deposit until you bring the old axle back. If it's the axle, it will clunk while turning at slower speeds, like turning left or right after stopping.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...a July thread.


----------

